# Bobbin Head - Monday 28 Jan



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Switching back to Bobbin Head again on Monday to fish with a (non forum) mate who's a still a little hesitant about going outside.

Launching at the Cockle Creek canoe ramp at 7 am so it will be right after the tide changes. At least the low tide should keep a fair bit of the boat traffic off the creek at that time, and it's been producing a fair number of flatties and whiting since Christmas so hopefully it will keep up.

Anyone welcome to join.


----------



## CeltA (Dec 27, 2007)

would have loved too. what ramp is cockle creek & where, also access is through the national parks stations isnt it, what time do they let u in??????????
hopefully i can get down there one day....cheers


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Maybe next time Celt,
The low tide however resulted in some pretty ordinary fishing though (not worth a report) we scored an ok bream, a couple of smaller sized whiting, a good flathead (about 45 cm) and I managed an EP, which though not really rare down there, I see more often in the winter.

The ramp on Cockle creek is just above the playground. It's right at the bottom of the hill (no matter which road you come in on). Lately it's been open by 6 am, but in the winter it's a little later. You can always park outside the gate and walk the yak in (you need a trolley) if the gate is closed.

My work is somewhat quiet for the next 2 or 3 weeks so I plan on some weekday trips to long reef and down to Bobbin Head (with better tides) so let me know if you plan a visit.


----------



## CeltA (Dec 27, 2007)

thx .......i will


----------

